# Kernel Panic au démarrage



## Caroline77 (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis une novice sur mac, mais je viens de lire beaucoup de sujets sur les kernel panic  

J'ai un iBook G4 que m'a donné mon mari (merci chéri), mais il (l'ordinateur !) avait déjà eu des kernel panic. Il (mon mari) avait oublié de me le dire, vous pensez, il me fait cadeau d'un ordinateur boiteux et malade... 

Toujours est-il que mon tendre et cher époux est dans l'incapacité de le réparer.  Lui a maintenant un bel iBook Intel Gris (je connais pas précisément le modèle).

Bon, mon problème est le suivant, et je vais essayer d'être la plus précise possible :
- kernel panic dès le démarrage
- indication comme quoi mac os X a quitté lors ou avant le démarrage, je ne sais plus  
- l'iBook est un modèle 1,42 Ghz Power PC G4 (ça c'est mon mari qui me l'a soufflé...)
- mémoire 512 Mo
- version Mac OS X 10.4.11
Cette dernière info est importante car Monsieur a voulu réinstaller Mac OS X mais s'est trompé de CD  Est-ce que c'est si grave que cela ? Apparemment, moi aussi j'avais compris que la version 4 ne fonctionnait que sur les intel (ça sert de lire tous les topics !)

J'ai fini par retrouver les 2 CD d'origine, mais rien ne se passe.
- J'ai essayé Pomme+Alt+P+R au démarrage = rien
- J'ai essayé Pomme C au démarrage = rien ou tout de suite l'écran se bloque et dit de relancer dans toutes les langues...

Ma dernière solution (avant de me faire offrir un nouveau mac par mon amour), c'est de vous demander à vous les spécialistes ce que je dois faire.

MERCI D'AVANCE     

*PS : pour ceux qui voudrait me proposer la solution de changer de mari, c'est non, je le garde* !


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

bonjour,


Essaye de démarrer en appuyant sur ALT, avec le 1er CD gris de ton mac dans le lecteur

edit:


> *PS : pour ceux qui voudrait me proposer la solution de changer de mari, c'est non, je le garde* !


Pourtant y a des occasion intéressantes sur ce forum  :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2008)

Attention les CD d'origine sur cette série étaient peut être encore des panther 
Si c'est le cas, il faut repartir depuis le Cd de mise à jour TIGER, et repasser une bonne vieille combo par là dessus.

Changer de mari??? Mais qu'est-ce qu'elles ont toutes en ce moment?


----------



## Caroline77 (2 Avril 2008)

Merci pour vos conseils



David_b a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Essaye de démarrer en appuyant sur ALT, avec le 1er CD gris de ton mac dans le lecteur



J'ai essayé, il y a eu un bruit de ventilo, puis un gling d'horloge puis le vrai son du démarrage, mais l'écran reste noir, carrément !!!

En plus, je m'aperçois à l'instant que ma prise alimentation, au niveau de l'ordinateur, n'est plus du tout lumineux. Normalement, il doit être soit vert, soit orange, là rien


----------



## Caroline77 (2 Avril 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Attention les CD d'origine sur cette série étaient peut être encore des panther
> Si c'est le cas, il faut repartir depuis le Cd de mise à jour TIGER, et repasser une bonne vieille combo par là dessus.



vleroy, 

c'est quoi ce zoo, panther, tiger ???? ça correspond à quelles versions d'OS ???


----------



## Caroline77 (2 Avril 2008)

Bon, j'ai encore essayé de redémarrer comme vous me l'avez indiqué, mais rien n'y fait.  

Ça va finir par me rendre folle. Je vais le laisser à mes 2 monstres... si ce foutu ordinateur ne se remet pas à marcher comme il faut !

Si vous avez d'autres tuyaux... Merci d'avance.

Caro


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2008)

Caroline77 a dit:


> vleroy,
> 
> c'est quoi ce zoo, panther, tiger ???? ça correspond à quelles versions d'OS ???



oui dans l'ordre panther > Tiger > léopard (le plus récent)
Ton ordi est sous tiger, et tes CD d'origine sont peut être sous panther

Mais tu devrais pouvoir rebooter dessus quand même


----------



## Caroline77 (3 Avril 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oui dans l'ordre panther > Tiger > léopard (le plus récent)
> Ton ordi est sous tiger, et tes CD d'origine sont peut être sous panther
> 
> Mais tu devrais pouvoir rebooter dessus quand même



        
Bonjour, 

Merci pour ces infos. Je résume : 10.3 c'est panther, et 10.4 c'est Tiger ? Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à 'booter' sur les CD d'origine.

J'emmène les enfants à l'école et j'essaie entre 2 rdv


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2008)

Caroline77 a dit:


> 10.3 c'est panther, et 10.4 c'est Tiger



oui et léopard 10.5


----------



## Caroline77 (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour       

Alors là, rien ne va plus !!! J'ai réussi à redémarrer à partir du CD d'origine et à installer 'Panther', même si j'avais un message comme quoi j'avais une version OS plus récente :affraid: (oui, je vous rappelle que j'ai 'Tiger' sur un modèle Power PC  : et j'ai l'impression que c'est çà qui cloche)

Donc, je résume :
- lors du démarrage de l'ordinateur (quand il ne reste pas en écran noir), ça donne cela, juste avant le kernel panic




- puis, vous l'aurez compris, ça donne...




- mais après installation de l'OS d'origine, l'ordinateur doit redémarrer mais il redémarre avec Bienvenue dans *TIGER*:casse: 




- et devinez quoi ??? on prend les mêmes et on recommence...    




Je fais quoi maintenant ? 
- je laisse le chien s'en occuper
- je laisse mes enfants le massacrer (l'ordinateur, pas le chien)
- je laisse mon mari se débrouiller (comment il va faire, il ne sait même pas laver son linge !)
- j'achète un nouvel ordinateur (là, monsieur sait compter, c'est mort d'avance)

JE SUIS AU BOUT DU ROULOT  :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## David_b (4 Avril 2008)

ben... un KP à l'installation ça sent la panne matérielle à plein nez. Tu es bien sûre que ce sont les disque d'origine de ce Mac là précisément ?

Ton mari aurait-il ajouté de la mémoire ? Si oui, essayer sans la mémoire ajoutée.
Sinon, la machine doit avoir une panne physique.


----------



## Caroline77 (4 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> ben... un KP à l'installation ça sent la panne matérielle à plein nez. Tu es bien sûre que ce sont les disque d'origine de ce Mac là précisément ?
> 
> Ton mari aurait-il ajouté de la mémoire ? Si oui, essayer sans la mémoire ajoutée.
> Sinon, la machine doit avoir une panne physique.



 Bonjour David, 

merci pour tes tuyaux.

- les CD sont bien d'origine
- mon mari n'a pas rajouté de mémoire
- la panne physique, je n'y ai jamais fait référence. Mais l'histoire veut que mon mari a changé de portable parce que son cordon d'alimentation avait "cramé" alors qu'il était  branché à l'ordinateur. Toutefois, avec un nouveau cordon, le mac s'était remis à fonctionner normalement une ou deux semaines.

En cas de panne physique, il faut que je fasse appel à un magasin agrée mac ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Avril 2008)

Avant de lancer l'installation de Panther, il te faut formater le disque dur :

Dans les menus du haut, il doit s'y cacher un truc du genre Utilitaire de disque. 
Tu sélectionne le disque dur.
Onglet Effacer
Bouton effacer
et on confirme.


Tout sera effacé, et tu va pouvoir redémarrer comme à l'achat.

Si le problème persiste, alors là c'est un problème matériel.


----------



## David_b (4 Avril 2008)

Caroline77 a dit:


> En cas de panne physique, il faut que je fasse appel à un magasin agrée mac ?


Oui. Ou alors, si il est sous garantie, téléphoner au SAV


----------



## Caroline77 (4 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Avant de lancer l'installation de Panther, il te faut formater le disque dur :
> 
> Dans les menus du haut, il doit s'y cacher un truc du genre Utilitaire de disque.
> Tu sélectionne le disque dur.
> ...


 Leyry, 
le problème, c'est que je n'ai même pas le temps d'aller dans un menu ou une fenêtre que le KP apparaît  
Lorsque j'ai réussi enfin à démarrer à partir des CD d'origine Panther, j'ai pourtant coché la case "effacer et installer". Je pensais que cette manip allait tout effacer, mais je suis revenu sur Tiger ?????



David_b a dit:


> Oui. Ou alors, si il est sous garantie, téléphoner au SAV



 David
Non, il n'est plus sous garantie. C'est pour ça que mon mari en a changé... et qu'il me l'a offert.  Oui, il n'y en a qu'un comme ça, et c'est moi qui suis tombé dessus (je parle de mon mari, mais aussi de l'iBook) Bon, moi je tourne sur du PC depuis longtemps, et c'était l'occasion de commencer sur mac. Je crois que je vais rester chez Bill Wind.:love:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Avril 2008)

Pas possible qu'il démarre sous Tiger... il n'a pas effacé alors.
Une fois que tu as démarré sur le CD, lance l'utilitaire de disque avant de lancer l'installation ;-)

(Pour effacer manuellement)

(Tu es sûre que ton CD est bien un Panther 10.3 ?)


----------



## Caroline77 (4 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Pas possible qu'il démarre sous Tiger... il n'a pas effacé alors.
> Une fois que tu as démarré sur le CD, lance l'utilitaire de disque avant de lancer l'installation ;-)
> 
> (Pour effacer manuellement)
> ...



 
je n'ai que ces CD, avec dessus iBook, mais je ne sais pas comment vérifier la version ?


----------



## Caroline77 (4 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si le problème persiste, alors là c'est un problème matériel.



 Rebonjour, 

Petite question Leyry : est-ce que je peux moi-même (en fonction de mes compétences bien-sûr) identifier le pb matériel ? Sinon, comme il n'est plus sous garantie, à qui dois-je m'adresser ?

Merci Mille Fois


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Avril 2008)

Le problème continue après formatage du disque dur ?

Je dirais un problème de RAM défectueuse. 
Reste alors a enlever la barrette de RAM supplémentaire sous le clavier. 
Manipulation indiquée normalement dans le livret de l'ordinateur. 

Tu peux faire ça ?


----------



## Caroline77 (4 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Le problème continue après formatage du disque dur ?
> 
> Je dirais un problème de RAM défectueuse.
> Reste alors a enlever la barrette de RAM supplémentaire sous le clavier.
> ...



 Je vais essayer dimanche soir en rentrant de week-end. Je pars demain matin à l'aube...

Encore merci pour tes réponses et suggestions. J'en ai pas fini pour autant, mais je vais aller voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre ce mac.

Bon week-end à tous


----------

